
We’re Edging Closer to Nuclear War - Osiris30
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/were-edging-closer-to-nuclear-war/
======
pavement
I really, really, _really_ don't understand why Pakistan and India are engaged
in such a high-tension struggle.

Looking at it from the outside, there seems to be nothing of value at stake.
There's no great prize to claim. Nothing to incentivize the conflict. Land-
locked zones hemmed by mountain ranges. But I guess, as with the problems
between neighbors in residential suburbia, it's not always about " _winning_ "
something tangible.

It's like that Star Trek episode, where the aliens are at each other's throats
over some kind of cultural, historic grudge that no one understands but them.
[0]

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Let_That_Be_Your_Last_Battlefi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Let_That_Be_Your_Last_Battlefield)

